# Heres a LED light bar I bought for some late night mowing and riding



## Weekend_Offroad (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a 7.5" 36w 3,000lm Light Bar it's ridiculously bright to have on a lawn tractor but oh well. I also painted it John Deere green to make it match.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

No such thing as over kill when it comes to such task.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> No such thing as over kill when it comes to such task.


I agree 100%!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Where can we get one?


----------



## Weekend_Offroad (Nov 11, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Where can we get one?


I got this one off eBay for $33.11


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Weekend_Offroad said:


> I got this one off eBay for $33.11




Hows the draw on the charging/ battery system?


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

does it drain the battery?


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

He said it was 36 watt, so 3 amps.


----------



## littltractorguy (Nov 28, 2013)

*Oh WOW!*

That's BRILLIANT! I like it!


----------

